# Rowframe.com Frames...



## Aknoff (Aug 24, 2007)

I know, I know, another thread about Gary's frames. I'm pretty much ready to pull the trigger, but am just trying to decide which frame/configuration to get. We have a 14' RMR, and as the only one with a raft in our group of friends, we often take additional people and dogs on anything from 1-3 day, class IIIish trips. Gary recommended a double-rail 3-bay, but it seems like that will block any potential passenger room up front. On the flip side, a 2-bay seems like it will limit us as we go on (hopefully) longer trips and want the organized cargo space. Thoughts? Does anyone have any experience adding to his frames or otherwise adapting them based on the trip you're going on? I attached Gary's diagram of the 4-bay version of this frame to hopefully make this all less complicated to discuss.

Likewise, if anyone in the Boulder/Denver area has one of his frames that they'd be willing to let me see in person, it's be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## goldcamp (Aug 9, 2006)

Go with a 3 bay at least. If you do alot of overnighters I would go with a 4 bay. I have a 4 bay on a 14' and can pretty easily do 5 people, 3 up front, 1 in the cockpit and 1 in the back. We've even done 5 people on overnighters.


----------



## lmaciag (Oct 10, 2003)

I went with a 3-bay frame, originally. Within 6 months, I took it back to DRE and had it modified to a 4-bay. It started on a 14.5', moved to a 16' and now going to a shiny new 15' boat. Nice that I haven't had to change the frame as I have changed the rubber.

Gary is in the process of making a 3-bay double rail frame for my little raft (11'). If you haven't found someone to show you an example by then, you are welcome to take a peek at mine. I'm hoping for delivery next week.


----------



## Pro Leisure (Sep 19, 2011)

4 bay would be your standard for a 14' raft. You will want at a minimum to put in a cooler, a bay to row from and then a drybox (or equivalent) leaving a shorter 4th bay for two ammo cans (space for the groover).

2 bay, useless, might as welll get a stern frame like you see guides using and put in the thrwarts.


----------



## mr_diggs (Feb 6, 2013)

Aknoff said:


> I know, I know, another thread about Gary's frames. I'm pretty much ready to pull the trigger, but am just trying to decide which frame/configuration to get. We have a 14' RMR, and as the only one with a raft in our group of friends, we often take additional people and dogs on anything from 1-3 day, class IIIish trips. Gary recommended a double-rail 3-bay, but it seems like that will block any potential passenger room up front. On the flip side, a 2-bay seems like it will limit us as we go on (hopefully) longer trips and want the organized cargo space. Thoughts? Does anyone have any experience adding to his frames or otherwise adapting them based on the trip you're going on? I attached Gary's diagram of the 4-bay version of this frame to hopefully make this all less complicated to discuss.
> 
> Likewise, if anyone in the Boulder/Denver area has one of his frames that they'd be willing to let me see in person, it's be much appreciated. Thanks!



I have the SAME RAFT! Gary sent me the exact same drawing of a 4-bay frame that will work well with the RMR specs. Maybe we can have him build both frames at the same time and get them faster????


----------



## melted_ice (Feb 4, 2009)

get the double rail 4 bay. if your friends are uncomfortable suggest they get their own


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

melted_ice said:


> get the double rail 4 bay. if your friends are uncomfortable suggest they get their own


Ditto, surprising how people who like to raft can come up with the $ to get their own.


----------



## verendus (Nov 4, 2012)

If you are taking more than 2 passengers, 4-bay may be a bit too crammed for your 14' RMR. But, I'd still go with the 4 bay option and make your front cargo bay a little smaller. I got a few good advice from the forum members on getting my frame spec'd. 

Here's what I'd do. You have a 10' oars, so you will need to sit a little higher than usual, and get taller oar towers. That way, you should be able to make your foot bay narrower. 

I am having Mark at AAA build me a 4 bay (82"x72") double rail. FYI, my raft is 15'7" Aire, and I wanted to maximize the front passenger space for my growing children. I could've gone a few inches shorter, but also wanted to have enough bay space for drybox, cooler, cargo. He's also building me a pair of shorter wedged sides that will turn the whole thing into a nifty 2bay day frame. The extra cost was less than what I would've paid by getting the parts from NRS myself. This way, My oar geometry will stay the same. You may be able to have Gary build some extra pieces to make it more convertible. 

I am not sure how you managed to get Gary to draw a diagram for you. I had been calling him since last december, I got total of 1 email back from him. (1 line email). Left a number of voicemails, talked to his wife, emails again. He never returned calls nor replied to my emails. I managed to speak with him a couple of time, and I must say he's a really pleasant gentleman to talk to. I can see he loves boating, and want to help other boaters out by offering his knowledge and service. But, as a business, he could do much better. Since the, I turned to AAA Inflatables. My experience with Mark and Judy has been on the other side of the spectrum. They have been really fun to work with. I am paying double the price of what Gary would've charged, but everything is coming out custom, even to the diamond plate cutouts according to my D-ring locations. Given that I will be using this set up for the next 15-20 years, I figured it's a small fee for happy boating. 

Hope all goes well with Gary.


----------

